# Soda Can Sniping At 100 & 200 Foot



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Original Pickle Fork Shooter with 5/8 wide Tex Shooter Bands and 5/16 steel ball for ammo. Here I am not doing a Butterfly Style shooting but only pulling 1/3rd of the 58 inch draw. The reason for this is to see if there is a dramatic drop and I did not find a dramatic drop in the ammo and there was no compensating on my part to successfully hit a soda can at either 100 foot or 200 foot distance. This is my first time to attempt a 200 foot shot at a small specific target although I have shot long distance at fence posts at 300 feet. Now when I shot for the 200 foot it took so long for the ammo to get there that I thought I had missed but if you listen carefully you will hear the hit. With this experience I can see where one can shoot at 500 feet and beyond. Actually I do not find that it is very practical to shoot beyond say 50 feet. But that said I will when possible attempt a 400 foot shot provided I can see it to hit it???

http://youtu.be/cg14CixbFDA


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Excellent accuracy there !


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

tubeman said:


> Excellent accuracy there !


TubeMann, Your design is Spectacular. Love it. The open part can be for a more secure hand hold. Brilliant Idea! 

The accuracy is not from practice at long distance shooting because that is just something I do not do. You can tell from my video I favor close shooting. I would render credit to Tex Shooter's Awesome FlatBands due to their incredible stability and of course the PFS being small at the forks tends to close the Gap on errors in shooting and the benefit of micro adjustments rather than large.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

awesome shots and with no practice shots either,very impressive...now I have to ask can you hit the moon? it looks closer than those cans to me


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

That was a great shot


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

With a set of good latex flatbands one and two hundred foot shots are easily obtainable although not expedient and not practical. In the past I was under the false premise that you had to really pull back to get a long shot and here in the video is proof of getting a reasonable shot without having to beef up on the bands and pull back for all your worth to hit a soda can. It is a bit of a trick finding a place to set up for these kinds of shots. I will go back out when possible and attempt the 400 or 450 foot shoot, I may if I can see it go for 500 feet and perhaps set the can up so that when or if it should fall that it can at least be heard. We shall see.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Dqui, was that a Hawk that flew a short distance in front of the truck or a sea gull? Thanks for the kudos! -- Tex


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Darrell... did you smack those cans with an instinctive/intuitive style of shooting? No deliberate conscious aiming? If so, then you likely have a forum record! Nice shooting!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Dqui, was that a Hawk that flew a short distance in front of the truck or a sea gull? Thanks for the kudos! -- Tex


TEX, Your Killing Me! LOL


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hey Darrell... did you smack those cans with an instinctive/intuitive style of shooting? No deliberate conscious aiming? If so, then you likely have a forum record! Nice shooting!
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


Shooting close or a little further should be the same although an additional moment may be required to get the right feel. Point and when it feels right and I think the pouch is on it that is when I let go. That's it. So yes I call it Intuitive Pouch Release.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's the way I shoot at 10 yards.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> That's the way I shoot at 10 yards.


We should all be shooting at 10 Yards or less. I like 23 feet the best but I will go 30 feet if I have to. Up close is fun, you can see it and hear it good, that is what makes it fun. I think I will do one more long shot and that's it no more, my reason for doing the shot is to accrued information and share it and to make it simple, no mystery no special skill or talent required.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like 23 feet also that is where most of my shooting is from, I don't have much choice though having only a 400mm x 100mm window box for a garden


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a couple of shots! I am impressed. I like to shoot at 5 feet or less!!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant shooting [email protected]


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

nice buddy, I new you could do it. I'll be happy when I can hit well at 80 feet. Thats as far as I really want to shoot, I enjoy distance shooting but its got to be close enough to hit with a bang.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

With all due respect to dgui on this post, I don't understand why anyone would want to target shoot with a slingshot at 300, 400 or 500 feet, other than to promote sales of their particular Slingshot designs. In the real world, I think that most Forum members would be more than happy to consistently shoot the centre of a beer can thru and thru at around 30 feet with a 3/8" ball bearing etc, and will never ever try to cut a playing card in half at 400 feet. I therefore don't understand this quest for ever increasing distances and harder targets to hit, like a wind blowing card suspended on a string at 300 feet or what. This is well beyond the capabilities of most of us, and I think that this distracts new member from joining this seemingly exclusive Forum, and the rest of us just enjoying plinking a can on a daily basis, and taking an occasional rabbit for the pot when out walking. Just my opinion. Thanks.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

The reason we do it is not to necessarily impress someone else but to prove to ourself that we can do it. Those that are serious about this sport will drive themselves to better and better performance. When I was shooting bows there was an unquenchable drive to see if I or it could be done. One only has to read the exploits of Howard Hill, Fred Bear or Elmer Keith to see what that drive can accomplish. That is just our way of life.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

TubeMann, Your being way too logical. And yes slingshots are for short distance shooting and plinking is where the fun is, hitting a can and make it jump with some noise. Most folks will never shoot the edge of a card or push the limits of what one can do with a slingshot. But most of my antics are in promoting the fun side of slingshot shooting and most shooters can do what I do within a short period of time. But almost no one will shoot something the size of a coke can at 100 plus feet. But I think if time and opportunity will permit there will be one more long distance shot for me and that will end the long distance exploits for me anyway. I'm thinking 500 feet if I can see the can. Already have a 4 foot pedestal for the coke can to sit atop. TubeMann, I do share your some of your same thoughts and I appreciate you saying so.
Thanks,
dgui


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shooting Darrell!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

tubeman said:


> With all due respect to dgui on this post, I don't understand why anyone would want to target shoot with a slingshot at 300, 400 or 500 feet, other than to promote sales of their particular Slingshot designs. In the real world, I think that most Forum members would be more than happy to consistently shoot the centre of a beer can thru and thru at around 30 feet with a 3/8" ball bearing etc, and will never ever try to cut a playing card in half at 400 feet. I therefore don't understand this quest for ever increasing distances and harder targets to hit, like a wind blowing card suspended on a string at 300 feet or what. This is well beyond the capabilities of most of us, and I think that this distracts new member from joining this seemingly exclusive Forum, and the rest of us just enjoying plinking a can on a daily basis, and taking an occasional rabbit for the pot when out walking. Just my opinion. Thanks.


Why shoot a slingshot at all? What would draw a person into using it in the first place... especially people like myself and others who actually had airguns long before ever shooting a slingshot?
A rifle, pistol, airgun or bow is much more accurate... so why mess with it at all?

Hey, maybe it's just me, but I enjoy the challenge. Pushing the limits and seeing what's actually possible. Six months ago most people wouldn't have thought the kind of accuracy and power myself and others are achieving is even possible much less routine. In fact most people believed the highest level of accuracy a slingshot is capable of is maybe shooting a soda can 9 out 10 times from 60 feet.
Now... suspended card cutting, the winchester '73 shot, popping aspirin out of the air, blowing up multiple unopened cans in one shot, split shooting multiple targets and even long range sniping are shown to be possible... and the true capabilities of this little weapon we call a slingshot are becoming more and more apparent... I don't think that's a bad thing.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You never cease to amaze me my friend.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> With all due respect to dgui on this post, I don't understand why anyone would want to target shoot with a slingshot at 300, 400 or 500 feet, other than to promote sales of their particular Slingshot designs. In the real world, I think that most Forum members would be more than happy to consistently shoot the centre of a beer can thru and thru at around 30 feet with a 3/8" ball bearing etc, and will never ever try to cut a playing card in half at 400 feet. I therefore don't understand this quest for ever increasing distances and harder targets to hit, like a wind blowing card suspended on a string at 300 feet or what. This is well beyond the capabilities of most of us, and I think that this distracts new member from joining this seemingly exclusive Forum, and the rest of us just enjoying plinking a can on a daily basis, and taking an occasional rabbit for the pot when out walking. Just my opinion. Thanks.


Why shoot a slingshot at all? What would draw a person into using it in the first place... especially people like myself and others who actually had airguns long before ever shooting a slingshot?
A rifle, pistol, airgun or bow is much more accurate... so why mess with it at all?

Hey, maybe it's just me, but I enjoy the challenge. Pushing the limits and seeing what's actually possible. Six months ago most people wouldn't have thought the kind of accuracy and power myself and others are achieving is even possible much less routine. In fact most people believed the highest level of accuracy a slingshot is capable of is maybe shooting a soda can 9 out 10 times from 60 feet.
Now... suspended card cutting, the winchester '73 shot, popping aspirin out of the air, blowing up multiple unopened cans in one shot, split shooting multiple targets and even long range sniping are shown to be possible... and the true capabilities of this little weapon we call a slingshot are becoming more and more apparent... I don't think that's a bad thing.
[/quote]

I agree with Bill on this one. Making crazy shots is fun and exciting. Keep these vids coming! They are some of my favorites to watch.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Dgui, good shooting.

Actually, I didn't understood fully your question in the pm. Sorry.

You are shooting at 200ft, the deflection is say 5mm at 200fps. At that same speed of 200fps at 400ft the defectiin would be 20mm. What I want to say is that as you double the distance the compensation would be bigger by a factor of 4. If you don't want your ammo to drop by much you will need to increase your ammo speed. 5mm on a 200ft range is not that much unless you want to hit very small targets, not that I'm saying a coke can is big..... lol

In your vid description you say you didn't pull the elastic to full, I reckon you still have power left to compensate for a 'flat...ish' tragectory. You can do it, no doubt about your skill.

Also bare in mind I'm using average speed to calculate velocity. I become quite complex to explain a relationship about vel, distance and drop.

An e.g

A projectile travels with a vel x, at 10m the vel decreases by z, at 20m it is not decrease by twice and at 100m it is something even more different.

This is why if I can have a program like Tobseb which generates a ballistic table for a particular bullet and speed, I can be able to calculate the drop. I guess I can calculate it from basic principle but as the ammo size, shape and vel changes, you have to go back to the first step and calculate all again (long and a pain).

This brought me some good memories, when I first attended my first lecture on ballistic armour design. Never knew this would have been helpful again.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

It's great to see that we have some SuperStars on our forum who can show us what a stick and elastic can do. I enjoy all these video by everyone and it lets me know that tin cans at 30' isn't the limits. Sometimes we need mentors or a gifted sportsmen to help us think outside of the box. Even the archers of old had long distance shooting events.

This hobby sure has a lot more variety than I had ever guessed... custom frames, various shooting styles, various ammo types, many band types, custom pouches, etc.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Dgui, good shooting.
> 
> Actually, I didn't understood fully your question in the pm. Sorry.
> 
> ...


In these two shots there was no compensation for drop not at 100 feet or 200 feet, now I would have thought surely at 200 feet. But I had decided to see how the ammo would react to a general pull say you would use at 30 feet. Now you can sure tell the ammo was traveling very slow so slow on the 200 foot shot that I thought I had missed it. I think that since I tweak the pouch this does give more of a snap to the ammo and helps to get it there better. I think of these 2 shots as the lazy mans way of long distance shooting so therefore any one can do it and you don't have to have great strength but you do have to see the target and by some experience be able to calculate when the shot feels like it is on target and not hesitate but a smooth release. So if you can say generate 60 fps you can knock a soda can over at a 100 feet. And except to see if one can do it there is no practical purpose I can see for so doing. Most people won't for lack of interest and hunting at that distance will likely result in an injury to an animal. This is illogical though if possible for the sake of demonstrating that no special skill or talent or a special slingshot it required I will go a bit further with this experiment. I'm not so certain that a schematic or a graph can be created for slingshots since we are all over the place with this. Each mix or formula may run different the thickness and width of the cut how far do you pull. I just want to know if it will go through a bean can at 10 or 20 feet.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Dgui, good shooting.
> 
> Actually, I didn't understood fully your question in the pm. Sorry.
> 
> ...


Ok at 100 feet per second leaving the pouch and when the 3/8 steel ammo arrives at the coke can which is 100 feet distance how fast is the 3/8 steel traveling when it hits the can? None of the other stuff computes with me.


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

I have to say here that seeing the elite shooters display their magical skills is a treat and very humbling.
The ultra long distance sniping may not be practical but it really gives perspective as to what the humble slingshot can do. Certainly for me,in a greater way than knocking out a tight group on a 10 yard bulls eye target.
I say keep it coming Bill,Dgui,Torsten,John et al!!
The way Bill achieves both power(300fps) and accuracy with his straight cuts is astonishing.
It makes wonder what the absolute range of a pimped up,tapered band set is with say 3/8 lead at 300fps+. I suspect maybe 300 yards is possible. Any thoughts? Could you hit a drum at that range Bill?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Good shooting Darrell!


Bill are you sure you can see the can at 420 feet? I will mark off 500 feet and if I can see it I will try to get a steel ball there but if I can't see it then I will try at 425 feet, then you will have to go 450 feet.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

100fps=33m/s

A 3\8 steel loses about 2m/s every 10m

So it is about 6.6m/s of velocity loss over 33m

That would equate to about 87fps.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> 100fps=33m/s
> 
> A 3\8 steel looses about 2m/s every 10m
> 
> ...


It would be my guess at 200 feet the 5/16 steel ball may have been going about 60 fps Of course judging by the dent in the can and the sound.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> With all due respect to dgui on this post, I don't understand why anyone would want to target shoot with a slingshot at 300, 400 or 500 feet, other than to promote sales of their particular Slingshot designs. In the real world, I think that most Forum members would be more than happy to consistently shoot the centre of a beer can thru and thru at around 30 feet with a 3/8" ball bearing etc, and will never ever try to cut a playing card in half at 400 feet. I therefore don't understand this quest for ever increasing distances and harder targets to hit, like a wind blowing card suspended on a string at 300 feet or what. This is well beyond the capabilities of most of us, and I think that this distracts new member from joining this seemingly exclusive Forum, and the rest of us just enjoying plinking a can on a daily basis, and taking an occasional rabbit for the pot when out walking. Just my opinion. Thanks.


Why shoot a slingshot at all? What would draw a person into using it in the first place... especially people like myself and others who actually had airguns long before ever shooting a slingshot?
A rifle, pistol, airgun or bow is much more accurate... so why mess with it at all?

[/quote]
Exactally! Couldn't have said it better myself.
A year ago I would have found hitting a can from 25yds to be impossible, now it's a regular practice distance for me.
Should I have just stayed shooting at 21' since that's how I started? Why move back to 35, it's harder? Like Bill said, why do anything?
400' is beyond my current capabilities as well but why should that stop Bill or Darrel from doing it? If new shooters find it discouraging that other shooters are better than they are and it makes them not want to try then maybe that's for the best anyway.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

M_J said:


> With all due respect to dgui on this post, I don't understand why anyone would want to target shoot with a slingshot at 300, 400 or 500 feet, other than to promote sales of their particular Slingshot designs. In the real world, I think that most Forum members would be more than happy to consistently shoot the centre of a beer can thru and thru at around 30 feet with a 3/8" ball bearing etc, and will never ever try to cut a playing card in half at 400 feet. I therefore don't understand this quest for ever increasing distances and harder targets to hit, like a wind blowing card suspended on a string at 300 feet or what. This is well beyond the capabilities of most of us, and I think that this distracts new member from joining this seemingly exclusive Forum, and the rest of us just enjoying plinking a can on a daily basis, and taking an occasional rabbit for the pot when out walking. Just my opinion. Thanks.


Why shoot a slingshot at all? What would draw a person into using it in the first place... especially people like myself and others who actually had airguns long before ever shooting a slingshot?
A rifle, pistol, airgun or bow is much more accurate... so why mess with it at all?

[/quote]
Exactally! Couldn't have said it better myself.
A year ago I would have found hitting a can from 25yds to be impossible, now it's a regular practice distance for me.
Should I have just stayed shooting at 21' since that's how I started? Why move back to 35, it's harder? Like Bill said, why do anything?
400' is beyond my current capabilities as well but why should that stop Bill or Darrel from doing it? If new shooters find it discouraging that other shooters are better than they are and it makes them not want to try then maybe that's for the best anyway.
[/quote]
its called progession,if we didnt have it we would all still be driving steam cars,wearing rags,carrying mobile phones the size of suit cases etc etc blah blah etc ,i personally would rather progress,how boring would it be standing in the same spot,same distance day in day out shooting at the same thing???wheres the personal challenge? how many people would fall out of the sport due to the tedium and boredom??just my opinion of course

marcus sr


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Lots of great points have been posted here. The hobby/sport has become more interesting to many of us.

I first started with slingshots in 1990 and became bored after a few years. I shot a bit in the summer but my motivation went away. Almost 3 years ago I stumbled upon the forums and the hobby expanded greatly and so did my interest. The latest videos by the "Long distance hitters" have my interest and I enjoy the challenge, even if I never become accurate. Sorry Darrell but I disagree. Hitting a can at 200+ feet does require "special skill or talent". All sports have an elite few that rise to the top. We can't all be pro golfers and we can't all hit a can at 200-400 feet. But it sure is nice seeing someone do it!

Is long distance shooting a waste of time? For some shooters it might be. Some people also think that golf, hockey, baseball, and football are a waste of time. Walking around the bush looking for a rabbit might be a waste for some. Each to their own for enjoyment/hobby/sport.

Long distance shooting is a part of many shooting sports. Rifle and handgun shooters have silhouettes at long distances. Some rifle shooters even enjoy the 1000 yard target sport. It's not a practice for hunting but rather a challenge that some enjoy. It's like the racecar driver trying to push for a new record. He doesn't drive that way on city streets.

Keep up the videos guys! This forum is better than any hobby magazine or book that I have read. It's opened the doors of interest for many slingshot shooters.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

dgui said:


> Good shooting Darrell!


Bill are you sure you can see the can at 420 feet? I will mark off 500 feet and if I can see it I will try to get a steel ball there but if I can't see it then I will try at 425 feet, then you will have to go 450 feet.
[/quote]

Yeah I can see the can very easily from that distance... it's the ammo that I'm losing sight of at about half way there. Doing the shots in the pasture I can see where they hit by the dust if the shot is short.. but if it's to high, it's just a guessing game. That's why I thought I'd need the steel drum so I can tell if I'm close or not.
With the side shooting style, I'm almost always in line with the target, it's just a matter of proper elevation and compensating for wind since the shot is aloft for so long.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

All comments noted friends, and thanks for the support darrell


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

dgui said:


> 100fps=33m/s
> 
> A 3\8 steel looses about 2m/s every 10m
> 
> ...


It would be my guess at 200 feet the 5/16 steel ball may have been going about 60 fps Of course judging by the dent in the can and the sound.
[/quote]

It would be about 70fps. BTW, I used Tobseb ballistic table to extrapolate values to get the above.

If I had a computer running, I would have got a ballistic table and done some charts. Need get my laptop running again, haven't used a computer at home for about 2 years.

I also cannot source a reliable company to send me a chrony. You really got me interested in doing some tests and curious on the subject.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

tubeman said:


> All comments noted friends, and thanks for the support darrell


Duly Noted My Friend.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> 100fps=33m/s
> 
> A 3\8 steel looses about 2m/s every 10m
> 
> ...


It would be my guess at 200 feet the 5/16 steel ball may have been going about 60 fps Of course judging by the dent in the can and the sound.
[/quote]

It would be about 70fps. BTW, I used Tobseb ballistic table to extrapolate values to get the above.

If I had a computer running, I would have got a ballistic table and done some charts. Need get my laptop running again, haven't used a computer at home for about 2 years.

I also cannot source a reliable company to send me a chrony. You really got me interested in doing some tests and curious on the subject.
[/quote]

That is Super.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Good shooting Darrell!


Bill are you sure you can see the can at 420 feet? I will mark off 500 feet and if I can see it I will try to get a steel ball there but if I can't see it then I will try at 425 feet, then you will have to go 450 feet.
[/quote]

Yeah I can see the can very easily from that distance... it's the ammo that I'm losing sight of at about half way there. Doing the shots in the pasture I can see where they hit by the dust if the shot is short.. but if it's to high, it's just a guessing game. That's why I thought I'd need the steel drum so I can tell if I'm close or not.
With the side shooting style, I'm almost always in line with the target, it's just a matter of proper elevation and compensating for wind since the shot is aloft for so long.
[/quote]

That is Incredible that you have vision like that. Either I will have to put a flashing Beacon light on top of the can or rig a set of small Binoculars to my face so I can see the can. However it is likely more work to find a place that is not teaming with vehicles and people to have a clear spot to shoot at such a great distance. We shall see if it can happen.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I hung a beer can on a tree branch and walked out 30 paces the other day. I took maybe 10 shots and most of them came within inches. Since I didn't have much ammo, I went back to 20 paces and smacked the can dead center on the first shot. That's about the extent of my ability. I did it a couple more times after that.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I hung a beer can on a tree branch and walked out 30 paces the other day. I took maybe 10 shots and most of them came within inches. Since I didn't have much ammo, I went back to 20 paces and smacked the can dead center on the first shot. That's about the extent of my ability. I did it a couple more times after that.


Depending on your stride 30 paces could get you an 80 foot distance.  I prefer something like 10 paces.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

great shot Dgui!, thanks again







!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

More like 90 feet for me. I'm trained to pace off distances in 3-foot increments and I'm pretty accurate.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> More like 90 feet for me. I'm trained to pace off distances in 3-foot increments and I'm pretty accurate.


For me 39 paces is equal to 100 feet so that is how I will mark off the 500 foot shooting distance. Just as soon as I can. Oh and just as soon as I can get a mini pair of Binoculars so I can see the can and where the shot is going to make the adjustments.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

As8MaN said:


> great shot Dgui!, thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No No, Thank You my Friend!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

dgui said:


> More like 90 feet for me. I'm trained to pace off distances in 3-foot increments and I'm pretty accurate.


Nice, A neighbor friend of mine came and marked off the one and two hundred foot distances and he will mark off the 500 foot since I can't. My knees are gone and can't walk too good any more. 
[/quote]


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

dgui, when I get the pfs you sent me, I'll try to do something like that.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Darrel, something I have been meaning to do is measure off certain distances (like 30 ft. and 33 ft. and 15 yards and 20 yards) on a piece of paracord and mark them with knots. Then I can carry this in my pocked when I go on my woodland jaunts. Paracord is always handy in the woods anyway and I already carry it.

Also, sorry your legs are wearing out as well as your hand problems. You must have had a hard job earlier in life.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Aras said:


> dgui, when I get the pfs you sent me, I'll try to do something like that.


One and two hundred feet is doable I mean without too much difficulty. Three hundred is pushing it and four or five hundred feet may not ever be useful. You have proven to be an exceptional shooter and if you can see it you can likely shoot it. But I would advise not to get too side tracked with this sort of shooting, most things to shoot at are close.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Darrel, something I have been meaning to do is measure off certain distances (like 30 ft. and 33 ft. and 15 yards and 20 yards) on a piece of paracord and mark them with knots. Then I can carry this in my pocked when I go on my woodland jaunts. Paracord is always handy in the woods anyway and I already carry it.
> 
> Also, sorry your legs are wearing out as well as your hand problems. You must have had a hard job earlier in life.


I am trying to do what I can while I still can to a degree because I can see that final walk is coming so if I'm going to bang a soda can at a ridiculous distance I better not wait too long or it's funeral dirge and no more PFS for me.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

dgui said:


> TubeMann, Your being way too logical. And yes slingshots are for short distance shooting and plinking is where the fun is, hitting a can and make it jump with some noise. Most folks will never shoot the edge of a card or push the limits of what one can do with a slingshot. But most of my antics are in promoting the fun side of slingshot shooting and most shooters can do what I do within a short period of time. But almost no one will shoot something the size of a coke can at 100 plus feet. But I think if time and opportunity will permit there will be one more long distance shot for me and that will end the long distance exploits for me anyway. I'm thinking 500 feet if I can see the can. Already have a 4 foot pedestal for the coke can to sit atop. TubeMann, I do share your some of your same thoughts and I appreciate you saying so.
> Thanks,
> dgui


Appreciated


----------

